

Tim Berners-Lee on the exact location where the web was invented - adamhowell
http://davidgalbraith.org/uncategorized/the-exact-location-where-the-web-was-invented/2343/

======
jamesshamenski
according to <http://CERN.ch-> CERN is neither swiss or french but neutral. So
does that mean no country can claim to have invented the web?

